# Feeder Rats or No Rats at All?



## Beartooth (Sep 5, 2015)

So I have been researching, and desperately wanting rats for a while now, and about six weeks ago I ordered a cage, several months worth of food, cage accessories, toys etc. and I was supposed to get my rats four weeks ago from a local pet shop. I made that decision after finding out that there are no reputable breeders or any rescues that have pet rats in over a 500-mile radius from my location. So the pet shop guaranteed that they would order and I would receive two 8 week old male fancy rats within two weeks.. Well the day I was supposed to go pick them up they call and say they didn't know what the problem was but for some reason no rats arrived at their store, but they would gladly re-order and I was guaranteed yet again that in two weeks I would get my boys... Well, today was the two-week mark and guess what? They called and said they got no fancy rats in their order and would not be ordering again (I had already paid a $5 down payment at this point, not that that is a load of money, but still) and that the only rats they had where feeders... So basically at this point I'm obviously upset, and wondering if I should just go have a look at the feeders or call up a different pet store around two hours away and see if they have any or what... I have no clue what to do right now... If anyone has any suggestions or comments please let me know.


----------



## nataliea (Oct 14, 2015)

if you're ordering from the same place chances are there isnt a differance besides price and colors i have never had a problem with feeder rats as pets but if i had a good breeder near me (and i dont) i would stick them


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

My friend rescued a couple feeder rats from a local pet shop. They're great little fuzzbutts. As long as they aren't sick, they should be fine. His were standard blues.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

2 of my girls were feeder rats. I haven't had any issues with them. 1 of them is adventurous and loves attention, the other is more shy and prefers to stay in the hammock. 

As Gin said, as long as they aren't sick, they should be just fine.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

My first two girls came from a Petco. At that time I had no idea there were breeders of rats. I was lucky (and they too) as apparently the girls came from good lineages, but different litters (bougth 1 week apart). Both girls are healthy, and they will be 2 years old in just a few weeks. They live a happy life of leisure and adventure, they are spoiled every day, they're growing fat, and I love them to pieces! I told my wife that every rat we have ever in future will be compared to them and placed in one of these categories: either Dziunia-like or Niunia-like.

So of course I say yes. If you have no other option, go for pet store rats. They can make great pets. And although you can't save all animals in the world, you can make a difference for at least a couple of them for whom you create a loving home.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

This lovely little boy was being sold as "live food" for 3.50?!! Felt sick and couldn't leave him. He is just the most beautiful baby ever!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

The only difference between "feeder rats" and "fancy rats" is the purpose for which they are being bred. They are all great as pets and if the feeder bin is the only place you have to shop for your pets, I'd go for it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah for pet stores pet & feeder are pretty much the same besides the name. The truth is most pet stores sell the same rats as both. There may be an odd chance that a specific employee cares a bit more for the pets but that could also be the same for the feeders. They all probably come from the exact same place.

I am not here to judge where you get your rats from. I have gotten pet store rats in the past as well. (I won't ever again... but that is a different topic perhaps) But you must be honest about it.

Many people can get lovely sweet healthy rats from a pet store. But the truth is you have no idea what you are getting. There is going to be some higher chance that it might have bad genetics and live a shorter life and be more prone to health issues. It might not ofcourse but there is that risk.
You also run the risk of it never have been handled and is going to take much more patience and time to bond to you.

I have had both, and yes I have lucked out and gotten a great girl from a pet store. But honestly the different is night and day between the two. I've gotten far more not so great rats from stores though. 

But if you are going to go with a pet store rat.... check for obvious health signs at the store. Is it sneezing? Any porphyrin (red gunk) around eyes or nose? Crappy looking or dirty fur? Restless? etc...
When you go to handle them, pick on that is confident. Dont rush and don't just pick for color. Hold them, get to know them.

But where are you located? There are usually alot more breeders and rescues then people think! 

In the end the choice is yours. But please be prepared for anything. Goodluck finding some babies


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

You might want to get on a FB rat group... Even search for one in your state. Although there aren't many "pet" rat breeders out there, there are many people that breed for feeders and although this is not the "best" option, these rats will often receive better care than those that pet stores order. I know people that breed their own feeders and select for temperament and health in their rats and keep them well.. clean, good diet, etc. Although this is not always the case (you should inspect whatever facility you get your rats from and check them for illness), there are local feeder breeders that care for their rats pretty well and I'd buy from one of them over a pet store any day of the week. 

Failing that, I agree with the others, the store is likely just getting the rats from the same place and the "fancy" ones are those with nicer markings or dumbos vs. the albinos you normally see as feeders. If you end up buying from them, check for signs of illness, handle the rats and pick the most docile and calmest.. avoid, scared / skittish / or nippy ones.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Feeder rats are typically not socialized... so you want to adopt pups or rats that are as young as possible. This way they are less likely to have been mishandled and mistreated by too many humans. Three weeks old is a perfect age for feeder pups, basically just weened and sexable. I realize this age is typically too young when you select rats from a breeder, but the breeder is likely taking good care of the rats and socializing them for you so, it's better to wait a few more weeks while the pups are with mom. If you have to go with older feeder rats spend some time with them and make sure they aren't screwed up, overly shy or down right hostile towards humans. Remember this is just a rule of thumb as there are some big adult rats in the feeder bins that are friendly and sweet... 

The other issue we've run across with one strain of store bought commercially raised feeder rat was that they got mammary tumors. They were perfectly healthy otherwise, but when they got older they got tumors... These were big raised for meat rats... We adopt our current rats from a breeder that mainly breeds snakes, but he also breeds some really nice rats and so far despite the fact that he breeds rats mainly to feed his snakes... they are wonderfully healthy and so far at least... no tumors.

The bad news aside... The truly amazing Fuzzy Rat was a commercial feeder rat. She lived a truly remarkable life as a true shoulder rat and was the co-founder of immersion. She learned several human words and was remarkable in the ways she learned to communicate with us. She was affectionate and competent besides being brilliant..... Yes, she died of mammary tumors at the age of about 27 months... but I don't think I would have wanted to miss a moment of her life.

Fuzzy Rat 

Climbing a tall tree...










Making new friends...








Walking at heel...








Still sharing dinner with us.... after the onset of her tumors...








And here's Max when we got her...








and passing her final true shoulder rat exam under the fireworks








and doing a meet and greet...








And Cloud and Misty at the park, not technically feeder bin rats, but never the less bred for snake food...









And Amelia a very fancy high white that was culled into a feeder bin when her litter went south with megacolon...










All of the rats in the above photos were technically 'feeder rats'. All were wonderful rats. Four became true shoulder rats, one became amazing... Amelia also died of a mammary tumor and she was not bred as a feeder rat so any rat can get tumors.

We would absolutely adopt each of our rats again. Compared to being snake food they each had wonderful lives and blessed us with love and companionship. Fuzzy Rats legacy of immersion is still helping folks all over the world build better bonds with their rats. Yes, they all were destined for snake food, but instead they all lived great lives and improved the quality of ours... 

If you find the right rats for you, don't get hung up about where you found them, just be grateful, lay down the cash and take your new best furry friends home and give them a great life, you won't be sorry. 

Best luck.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id say there is no difference between petshop and feeder rats too. Both come from rodent farms where they are mass bred with no real thought for health and often temperament nor are they handled much as kits. Personally I would always recommend a good breeder or rescue as to me it supports the kind of rat sources I think value the rats and raise them right. It is well worth checking out Facebook groups as a lot of smaller ratteries may not be easily found. I will say though not all breeders are great, some are no better than rodent farms and you shouldn't be afraid to ask questions


----------



## MJ502 (Oct 27, 2015)

Both of my boys were feeder rats. We actually saved Jim Beam (the white one) from being purchased right that moment for snake food. His brother Jack Daniels (the grey one) actually just passed away on Monday  But nevertheless, he was a great rat just like his brother.


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I've heard that Feeders are supposed to die younger and have a weaker immune system, but my feeder, Rosie, is having her 1rst birthday party next week and she hasn't had *any* health problems.


----------



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

If anyone wants to drive to Brantford, Ontario Canada, I will have 23 ready to go Nov 16th lol. I think 6 may be spoken for actually, but the rest need homes. Most if not all left to find homes for will be male


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 8, 2015)

I got a feeder rat since I wanted my younger rat to have a friend his age and I just happened to find some feeder rats around his size. I'm not sure how healthy he'll be in the long run, but he's very sweet and constantly licks my hands and falls asleep on my shoulders.


----------

